
China issues edict to ban ad blockers - blacktulip
https://adblockplus.org/blog/the-lonely-bully-china-issues-edict-to-ban-ad-blockers
======
whamlastxmas
Perhaps a less biased and sensational source:
[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2465582/china-is-
lo...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2465582/china-is-looking-to-
ban-ad-blockers-says-adblock-plus)

It's not 100% clear that banning ad blockers was really the intention of this.
As a reddit user said it:

>Reading the article, it appears what they were trying to do is ban programs
that replace or "cover" existing ads with ads of their own, e.g.
malware/adware, because they started regulating ads after some kid died by
taking shady herbal supplements he found in an online ad when searching for a
cure for his cancer. However the wording is so broad that it ends up banning
ad blockers as well.

~~~
voaie
Just look at this rule:

> 第十六条 互联网广告活动中不得有下列行为：

> （一）提供或者利用应用程序、硬件等对他人正当经营的广告采取拦截、过滤、覆盖、快进等限制措施；

 _16.1 Provide or use any computer program, hardware, and etc. to block
/filter/replace/skip/... legal ads._

However there is no rule about the punishment about the violation of this
rule.

Well, did I ever say some ISPs shamelessly plug their ads to people's webpages
for years?

------
HappyTypist
No, this is sensationalist truth stretching. The specific rules block ad
injection and replacement by third parties, and that's pretty clear if you
follow the commentary around the debacle.

